# Help regarding Linux installation



## ::vicky:: (Dec 4, 2006)

hi 
guys

i have windows xp(sp2) installed i want to install linux on windows 

plz help!! i have ntfs partition  on c: drive on which xp(sp2) is installed.

i will be really thankful to the person


i serched for this thread but i did'nt got one.



THANKS AGAIN!!

PLZ HELP

i am in trouble bcoz by GF has said me to install this thing on her computer plz respond quickly


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

what u mean simply put the linux cd/dvd n follow


----------



## ::vicky:: (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

plz elaborate i want the full procedure plz bro iam a big dumbo


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CHECK IF THIS HELPS U

*tldp.org/HOWTO/Installation-HOWTO/

BTW which linux u r gona install???


----------



## ::vicky:: (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hey dude nice question but it will be much better i u tell me that what linux distro should i install
__________
helpppppppp guys help me iam not getting that!


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

well put linux cd into drive turn off the pc...then again on it...be sure check in bios setup to boot from cd...now linux setup will start..it'll ask u to keep or delete other OS...keep it in ur case.....now partition the drive..in which u want to keep the linux..be sure it shuld be a different one...n also get ready that once u created the drive it'll take lot of hard work to merge it again if u reverted back to windows.now it'llstart installing it self asking which component to keep which to not...which u can easily understan dthey say LINUX is easy...well...........


----------



## ::vicky:: (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hey i dont hve cd iam installing from the iso images and c: is ntfs so it isnot accesble from dos


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

well than put it on cd


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				::vicky:: said:
			
		

> hey i dont hve cd iam installing from the iso images and c: is ntfs so it isnot accesble from dos



Burn the iso images to cd....

WHat u mean by NTFS partition not accessible frm DOS....it should be ....


----------



## ::vicky:: (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

man thay are 5 cds is there any other alternative


----------



## amit2005 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i'm afraid then u'll be dumped ...just kiddin'


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

::vicky:: - Get Ubuntu 6.06 from www.ubuntu.com. Its a one-CD package which can be shipped free to you in 3 months also [ via *shipit.ubuntu.com ]
 Download - Edgy Eft Ubuntu 6.10 here
*ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso

Plus - See this site for an install guide with screenshots.
*www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-desktop-installation-with-screenshots.html

Boot from it, its like a Live CD. Click its install button, follow the given 6 steps during the process which follows the Install option. Its as easy as that.

And after you do finish installing visit www.ubuntuguide.org and follow it.


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well I am not sure bcz I've never tried it but maybe you can use some tool like Power ISO, Alcohol 120 or Deamon tools and copy the data out of the Linux cd's   to folders on your Hard Drive make separate folders for CD and then run the setup from the HDD ... 

BTW if you already have the CD's so U obviously know which Linux Flavor you want to install so maybe you can share that info and guys here will guide you through the steps for the particular distro.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Helpppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

U can follow following tut to install Linux without burning the CD:  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38585

Or this tut to burn a DVD in stead of 5 CDs:  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32416


----------



## mehulved (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you want to install Linux on windows or from windows?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

Linux is not another s/w like winamp which can be installed on Windows!its another OS


----------



## sariq (Dec 5, 2006)

if you have not used linux before and have above 256MB RAM better to try Linux Mint Barbara CD. it is Ubuntu Edgy Eft 6.10 with some necessary addons like mp3/flash/java etc. it is single CD, download from here:
*linuxmint.com/20061113.html

Edit: you can run linux without installing it from this CD or install in Graphics mode


----------



## ::vicky:: (Dec 5, 2006)

@to all of u

1) iam having 512 mb ram ( i mean my gf)

2) xp is installed on c: drive which is ntfs 

3) plz tell me the full and best linux like fedora

ok guys


----------



## mehulved (Dec 5, 2006)

Tell the breakup of the partitions? And which partition are u gonna install linux in? And how much space will you give?
Keep one FAT32 drive cos linux can't write to NTFS drives at good speeds.
You will need to clear up one partition to install linux in it. It should be atleast 6 GB but ideally around 12-15GB, if linux is gonna be used regularly.
All linux distros are full and best. There is nothing like crippleware in the open source world. You can try one of ubuntu, Fedora, Mandriva or Suse. They're the best to start with.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 5, 2006)

::vicky:: said:
			
		

> @to all of u
> 
> 1) iam having 512 mb ram ( i mean my gf)
> 
> ...



So your GF has only 512 MB RAM, never mind..........

If you are in a big hurry and you have a broadband connection try Ubuntu 6.10  single cd distro as suggested above. 
However, if you want an easy installation without having to fiddle around with shells and terminals use OpenSuSE 10.1 remastered. And don't be conjuse, write it on 5 cds or a DVD and install. It won't cost you more than Rs 50.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 5, 2006)

Did you even read above comments ::vicky:: ?
Nevermind, if you do wish to run Linux on Windows, get VMWare @ www.vmware.com


----------

